# Sterilize sphagnum moss?



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

I just happened to read a bag of sphagnum moss today and it had a warning that read always use gloves when handling to protect against infection or fungi. I was wondering if anyone serializes this stuff before use? Thanks for any input.

Rob


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I wish that there were good alternatives to sphagnum moss. I have read that both North American and New Zealand sphagnum can have that fungus and there is apparently a significant number of infections from it each year. I don't know if heat sterilization would kill the spores of that fungus(?).


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

I Have used the New Zealand several times but never read the fine print. A little shocked after I did.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As when playing in dirt...it is better to not have cuts on your hands or to snort it... 

Ed


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Point taken thanks for the input.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If you read the fine print on most bags of potting soil, you will find something similar. That said, I still boil all my substrates before the are used with frogs.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Years ago I used to "sterilize" it in the oven.
Use those disposable aluminum turkey cooker things, just cost a few dollar, add some water and bake.. Forget the temp..
Don't remember why I used to do this???? Maybe orchids, carnivorous plants, God I'm getting old, can't remember...

Steve


----------

